# The Weekly Wool. July 7th. Spinning.



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

I think this will be the best read newsletter of all. If you are beginner or have been spinning for years this is the place for you.

Why, when and How:
Mama879 aka: Helen
I had a bucket list since I was 12, yup that long. On that list was knitting,quilting, spinning and weaving I have preceded to do all four. Then there was dyeing and that was because of KP and all of you wonderful artists out there.I always want to go back to horse and buggy days. I'm glad there was no chance of that. lol lol I have a family my DH and my Son the 2 best things that ever could have happened to me. To many chickens and yes they are my pets and all have names. I have 2 dogs Floyd monster mutt and Sassy we call her pupperdoddle. A cat named Ozzy. I work full time for a school bus company. I love all fiber arts. Knitting was very easy for me I had a great teacher she was 12 to and I thought she was the best knitter in the world at that age any one would have been a great knitter lol. But she was. I started spinning a few years ago and a couple of wonderful friends helped me along. One friend sent me a drop spindle and some fiber She had read that I wanted to learn to spin. Woodstockgranny helped with that told me I was doing fine. Then she is the best she lent me a new Ashford traditional and a huge bag of fiber unknown but that did not matter cause I had never had fiber before to play with. She put the wheel in front me and said spin. lol Kinda she said peddle slow and steady and when you can start it and stop it with out using your hands you can start with the roving. Well before she left I was playing with fiber. My other wonderful friend maureenb gave me my old red she bought her at a estate sale with the pretense of learning. She never did so she gave me the wheel with a little tender loving care she was up and running. She is still going strong and we go together very well. As for quilting I have learned that as for weaving I'm still learning but have come to a wall but will jump over it real soon. Because of all of you wonderful artist I am learning to dye. I usually do spend to much time on KP these days. I am enjoying it oh so much now that we have this topic I am learning to. So to all of my fiber friends I say thank you.

This is from woodstockgranny a wonderful teacher and friend;
I became interested in spinning during the late 1970s. There was no internet so I borrowed books from the local library and read everything I could on how they worked and what the it was all about.

In the fall of 1980 I saw a spinner demonstrating at the Dutchess County Fair and I was full of excitement and questions! She suggested that I join their little group of spinners that met at the Cooperative Extension office in Millbrook NY and I did just that! The first meeting I attended was unforgettable. I met amazing women with all skill levels. Everyone let me try their wheel and I left with a head full of information and a heart full of joy!

The only way to get a wheel then was to order it by phone and armed with my borrowed issue of Spin-Off, I called a shop in the mid-west that sold Louet spinning Wheels, placed my order for an S75 wheel and began my wait for the UPS man to deliver her. My sons were 5 and 7 and each day they would eagerly wait in the front yard with me. Each day three heads dropped as he drove by. We looked like a cheerleading squad when they day came that he slowed down and turned in the drive! The next day I took it to my parentÃÂÃÂs house so my mom could paint the wheel and my dad could assemble it. Oh the wait! A week passed and she was read for pickup. I cried when I saw the beautiful job they had done. My parents are gone now but my dear Louet sits in the living room always ready to go for a spin and remind me of my parents love. This wheel is more than a tool; it is a part of our family. All three children learned to spin with it. My grandchildren along with many friends and acquaintances have also put foot to treadle through the years and she is like a devoted family pet that lets the kids hug her a bit too tight but is always tolerant and patient.

All these years later she is the queen of the many spinning wheels that reside here. I am blessed to have a great wheel, an Ashford traveler, an Ashford Saxony, a Country Craftsman, an antique table wheel, a Majacraft and several drop spindles and thigh spindles as well.

I've been asked to share a tip or two. Enjoy your spinning and don't be too critical of your final product. Its all beautiful and it is one of a kind. Over the years I have found my yarn is only as good as my fiber preparation. The more I plan ahead and spend time on fiber preparation the more likely I am to get the yarn I imagined.

Happy spinning everyone!

This is from Spinninggill she shares her skills and pretty yarns with us:
HOW IT ALL BEGAN
Strangely, the story of my spinning life began before I was born. My father was commissioned to make a free copy of a very old wheel for the British Empire Exhibition in 1951,the agreement being, he would retain ownership of the wheel after the exhibition finished. The wheel came to live on the upstairs landing in our house and from a very early age, it fascinated me.
As I got a bit older, and taller, I took a more focused interest, rather than just being fascinated by the fact that it went round and round when I pushed on the treadle. By the time I was tall enough to sit on a chair and reach the treadle, I had decided I wanted to learn to use it properly. At that time spinning as a craft was dying out and so there was no one to teach me. Someone had once shown my Mum how to thread it up, and with the help of a very old book on spinning and weaving, we figured it out. After that, it was a case of practicing, using bits of fleece collected off fences there were no such things as fiber suppliers in those days and the British Wool Marketing Board had a strangle hold on the annual clip.
Happily, spinning began to become popular as a hobby and where there is demand, there develops supply. And the rest, as they say, is history. I have been spinning (& teaching) now for over half a century!! I dye quite a lot of my yarns too now again, as popularity created demand, supply became easier. I sell my yarns locally and on the internet.

Book List:

The whole craft of spinning;
From raw material to the finished yarn.
By Carol Kroll

The fleece & fiber source book
by Carol Ekarius & Deborah Robson

Yarn works
By W.J. Johnson

Hand spun
By Lexi Boeger

Start spinning
By Maggie Casey

Spinning designer yarns'
By Diane Varney.

The monthly events have not changed since the last news letter:

Tips:

Besides what the other ladies have said.
First- I think starting by knowing your fiber know how and what the fiber is used for. There is a lot to learn there. The book I was looking at was The fleece and fiber book. I have read a bit on line. Seems to be a great book.

Second- Knowing your wheel all the parts how to maintain it this will make your spinning go so much easier.

Third-If you want to learn to spin, spinning with a drop spindle or a supported spindle are the best way to start. The internet is a wonderful tool, watch videos ask questions.

Fourth- There are many terms to spinning, This is again where the internet comes in handy. I like hard copy books to have and read but I also like the internet for learning these terms.

Fifth- If you want to try out a wheel try any fiber festival in your area or a spinning guild or if you have a LYS near by sometimes they have some to try. If you are interested in a wheel contact the manufacturer some times they can point you in the right direction. I think you should try your wheel out first but that does not always happen. Do your home work see what you like and write down pro's and con's.

I know Spinning can be scary and a bit pricey as for the scary part If I can spin so can you. As a very deer friend would say put your big girl panties on and just do it. Well as for the pricey there are ways around that again do you your homework and be patient do not rush into anything learn what you can before you make a large purchase. Ok now I sound like my mom which is not really a bad thing. lol

Patterns for this week;

Arabella Swirl shawl;

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/arabella-swirl-shawl

Noro Woven stitch shawl:

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/noro-woven-stitch-shawl

I'm going to stop for now but there is always room for more discussions And I could go on forever. But it is getting late and I need to do chicken chores.


----------



## deenashoemaker (Nov 9, 2014)

What a wonderful news letter! And such beautiful wheels, I'm so jealous!


----------



## janmary (Jun 6, 2013)

Thanks again for all your work here! Love to read about the spinning you talented ladies do! I have a lovely Lendrum but haven't learned to spin well yet as my right hand is recovering from surgery. Some day!!!


----------



## Longtimer (May 23, 2013)

Interesting collection of information. You list the following book:

The whole craft of spinning;
From raw material to the finished yarn.
By Carol Kroll

Carol lives not too far from me, in fact I often go past her home. When I started spinning in the 70's, I took a class from her. Wonderful lady.
Her husband has also written some books and is well known as an authority on local breweries. 
http://www.dailyunion.com/news/article_fdeaca1c-e963-11e6-a22b-435207eeda3e.html?mode=jqm


----------



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

This is another book I was looking into. As I said I like to have hard copies. I love the internet it has taught me so much along with you ladies here. I like to be able to go back and read if need be just open it up and here you go. Internet turn on computer sit for a min. or two for start up then click click click and more clicking to much time and noise for me. lol Pick up book open and read. lol


----------



## Bfirebaugh (Feb 16, 2012)

Mama 879 thank you so much for the time and love you put into each post. I learn something new each day.


----------



## Woodstockgranny (Feb 6, 2013)

Great job Mama879! Wonderful newsletter.


----------



## Rita Rug (Mar 27, 2015)

Great letter and encouragement...thanks!


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

Wonderful newsletter, Helen. Chock full of info.


----------



## lovey (Nov 11, 2011)

:sm24:


----------



## Pam in LR (Feb 16, 2012)

I love The Weekly Wool! Keep it coming!


----------



## JoeA (Jun 24, 2016)

Great job Mama879! Wonderful newsletter, thank you so much for all your time and the sharing.


----------



## Goodshepfarm (Jul 20, 2014)

Lovely shawl patterns. Thank you!


----------



## spinninggill (Apr 9, 2011)

Thank you once again for all your hard work. A great read.


----------



## kiwirose (Aug 19, 2011)

Thank you so much Mama879 for the time and work you put into this. I am thoroughly enjoying The Weekly Wool and all the information.


----------



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

The weekly wool will be on fiber next week. All the different kinds, washing, spinning prep and terms. What kinda sheep for what kinda project. terms and there meanings. No puzzle next week. lol


----------



## MrsMurdog (Apr 16, 2013)

Fabulous newsletter! Thank you.


----------



## Cdambro (Dec 30, 2013)

What a great newsletter! Thank you ladies and love, love seeing your beautiful wheels. Each wheel is so unique and so pretty.


----------



## desireeross (Jun 2, 2013)

Lovely newsletter. Thank you


----------

